# IS Gold Ocean Aquarium still open?



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

Just wanted to know if anyone made a trip to Gold Ocean Aquarium recently and if so did they have any decent discus? I'm planning a trip to Finatics probably on Friday and was hoping to pass into Gold Ocean.

Thanks for any info


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I'd never even heard of them until this post.. not much online about them.. but they have some beautiful discus pics online. Hard to say if they're still around, dates on posted pics were not too recent.


----------



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah, I live in the area but I didn't want to waste time going there just to see if they arestill around. I called the number listed but no one answered. I'm going to try later today again.


----------



## endi (Mar 30, 2008)

yea they're open


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

I was there in February with a group of fellow hobbyists and they had lots of quality discus. I also spoke to them about 3 weeks ago on the phone.

I picked up a very healthy Uaru amphiacanthoides and shoal of Swaba reslendens from them that day.

Both Johnny and Tony (The two owners) were there when I visited.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

dragon1974 said:


> Yeah, I live in the area but I didn't want to waste time going there just to see if they arestill around. I called the number listed but no one answered. I'm going to try later today again.


Yeah I remembered them, when they first open, they told me they were going to bring JOHN down to his knees in a year. Guess that didn't happen.


----------



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks guys, passed in on Friday and I was blown away by the discus quality and price....The quality was good and price was insane (300 for a adult damn). Got a red melon male for 60 about 4". Decent quality but it it was stressed I think in that tank. Tried to feed him some blood worms yesterday, but he still wasn't in the mood. So I'll have to do a couple W/C's and try again. Doesn't seem that the tanks were/had any thing major going on. I'll probably be back next couple weeks for the white butterflies that were going for 50 and 5".

Thanks everyone for letting me know a half decent discus store around my area. Next step is to make it to Bob's place @ upper Canada.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Johnny is king for South Americans especially apistos wild angles and discus

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigbutt (Dec 2, 2012)

*Is Gold Ocean closed? Or did they move*

I went there today and there is another store there. Did they move?
(Sorry for resurrecting an old thread)


----------

